# Hamilton Khaki King Automatic - discontinued



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello!

I sent some time ago an e-mail to Hamilton Watch asking about the grade of the ETA 2834-2, used in the Hamilton Khaki King Automatic watch. I guess it is the lowest standard grade, but I read somewhere here that Hamilton watches used Elabore grade, so I decided to ask them.

I received a reply. Well, I didn't see an answer to my question (I might have asked in a wrong way or was misunderstood), but I was informed that the model Khaki King Automatic "is not produced anymore but very probably still on the market". So, if any of you wants to buy a new Khaki King auto, better hurry up 

Now I have to decide whether the Khaki King Automatic on bracelet is my one-and-only watch for all occasions, or I should wait for more day/date automatic models (taking the risk to miss the King auto) :-(

Update: today I finally tried the Hamilton Khaki King automatic (on a steel bracelet) wearing a suit. Unfortunately, my conclusion is that the watch was out of place :-(


----------



## texas (May 14, 2009)

I would be interested in that also. I own a Khaki King WWII Automatic circa 1990's . I asked Hamilton The same question and got no reply. Mine is the 8753 and I love it. very smooth !


----------



## texas (May 14, 2009)

Pictures


----------



## texas (May 14, 2009)

This Hamilton has a caliber 2824-2 movement with 25 jewels. But I believe they had several grades. I believe its considered thier work horse movement designed in the 1950's also it was Swiss made. Maybe someone will comment on the grade they would have used.


----------



## texas (May 14, 2009)

I found the answer! While researching I came accross a booklet that was
included with a Hamilton watch from 1931 before all the hype was attached to movements. Direct quote:
*Have you ever noticed how the bearings of a motor car run in bronze bushings? It is a well known mechanical law that to gear the same metals together or to permit similar metals to wear on each other is to court disaster. Metal-to-metal wear is reduced when the metals are of different character. Thus, you will find the gold or brass wheels run into steel pinions and that in high-grade watches jewels are used as bearings for the pivots, escapement, balance, and other parts. It is a quite common impression that jewels are placed in a watch movement for the purpose of ornament. As a matter of fact, they are placed there for the very important purpose of wear-proof bearings. They have a fundamental and practical value in a watch. They are, in fact, so important that they are a gauge of a watch's quality. So it is that watches of 17 jewels or more are considered high-grade watches. All Hamilton watches have 17 or more jewels. *
*So there it is, grade was decided by jewels and 17 or higher considered high grade! Thats how to tell what grade you have.*


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Texas, that's not quite the explication of 'grade' that's relevant to the OP's question. What he's referring to can be found here:

ETA SA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I've been told by several people that, at least in regards to the recent crop of field autos, navy's, and other midrange Hammy automatics, the elabore grade of the relevant caliber is used. Unfortunately, I have no way of confirming this (and neither did they). My emails to Hamilton on this question were likewise not answered.

Whatever grade is used, my Hammies have never been off more than +7 seconds per day (and most are less).


----------



## texas (May 14, 2009)

Yes, thats the hype. The quote is from literature enclosed with a 1930's watch when explanations were simple.


----------



## Sam! (Aug 22, 2010)

There's still plenty available in circulation, even though it's discontinued. I just bought one from a local AD to use as my daily wear. I didn't want anything too clunky and prone to banging into things accidentally.

The thing I found with buying this watch is that you have to really check the crown. The first one they ordered in, the crown was too loose and didn't pass the AD's quality check. They ordered in 3 more after this which took an extra week or so, and 2 of the 3 had the same problem. It's well worth the wait though, and I'm really happy with my purchase.


----------



## texas (May 14, 2009)

Thats sharp!


----------



## Greg` (Feb 11, 2011)

Not to resurrect an old thread, but I've been interested in this watch and have spoke to Hamilton about it. This watch is *not* discontinued. Rather, it is available by special order only. Hope this clears things up for anyone interested.


----------



## Lucian (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been looking for a perfect day date model for several years. One of the pieces I've considered is the Hamilton Khaki King Scuba. I just wish Hamilton produced a day date jazzmaster model with the date at the six position and the day at 12. Still hoping this will happen at some point.


----------



## Unadan (Aug 30, 2011)

Obviously this watch (the Khaki King) has not been discontinued and is still featured on the Hamilton official web site.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

The grades used in the affordable watches are the standard grades with just a little more finishes. For example my Navy GMT whom uses ETA 2893-1 has the lowest grade elaboree. The movement base is 2892-A2 has three grades : elaboree,top and COSC.

2824-2 has 4 grades : standard,elaboree,top and COSC so 90% is standard but with a little nice finishes than other brands (i had a comparison my self).


----------



## texas (May 14, 2009)

Its been a while since I posted on this thread, thought a update was in order For all us Hamilton lovers. My Khaki King 8753 was purchased new by me in 1993 and now 20 years later I love it more than the day I bought it. I just had it serviced eight months ago and it's accurate to within two seconds a day! The style, size,face and bright stainless steel screams classic !


----------



## texas (May 14, 2009)

UPDATE : Still have my watch still runs great still love it ! If you get a chance get you one.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

randomlogik said:


> So you CAN still get it new?


Yes.


----------

